

Ask HN: Do you run your own mail server? If yes, how? - middleclick

If you run your own mail server, how (setup) and where (VPS, dedicated hosting) do you do it? Is it worth the hassle?
======
me1010
Yes! I run three mail servers. I have all three running on separate Linodes. I
could probably combine them into one server, but I use them for different
purposes. Each server consists of: 0\. Debian 1\. postfix 2\. courier 3\. sasl
4\. postgresql authentication 5\. enable blacklist blocking 6\. TBD - setting
up fail2ban.

I could post a config for each component, but that may get lengthy. The
hardest part of figuring out the setup for me was remembering to configure the
groups correctly for sasl socket access.

It's definitely worth running my own server. Linode has a $10/month server
which would easily handle all email for you and few friends/family. The setup
is very easy. Just remember to public-key your ssh access and then lock any
passwords. I get nearly no spam mail, and it's lots of fun to watch the
blocking log entries go by...

EDIT: my list didn't come out as a list -- unfamiliar with the tagging
possibilities on this site - if any...

------
pwg
> If you run your own mail server,

Yes.

> how (setup)

Postfix ([http://www.postfix.org/](http://www.postfix.org/)) and Linux.

> and where (VPS, dedicated hosting) do you do it?

At home, on my static IP FIOS link.

> Is it worth the hassle?

No hassle, once setup. Configuring Postfix for basic email is not so bad. But,
you will need to learn a bit about email handling to do the config.

Worth it, yes. No one mines my email for advertising purposes once they
arrive. No one suddenly 'closes down' their service and my emails disappear.
If the NSA ends up wanting my emails, they have to show up here, where I know
they have arrived, vs. just quietly asking some provider for them. I don't
have to use some services awful web interface to read/reply (I get to use
whatever I want).

~~~
middleclick
That sounds like an ideal setup. I can't afford to get a static IP but other
than that, this is pretty much what I had in mind.

~~~
callmeed
I recall some home routers having the ability to ping a DNS service any time
your IP changes. Can't recall the name or router compatibility but might solve
the dynamic ip issue.

~~~
pwg
One which used to be free, but is not anymore, is DynDns.

Run a search for "dynamic dns" and you will find a bunch of providers.

------
thisisdallas
Would setting up my own mail server be a viable option for freelance clients
who need email? When doing freelance web development I always offer to host my
clients sites and they almost always ask about email addresses. No that google
and microsoft don't offer free custom domain email addresses anymore I've had
to tell them it will cost or I can set them up with zoho.

I've been wanting to set up my own email server and wouldn't mind offering the
service to clients for free (obviously that would be after I get very used to
administrating an email server). Would that be a horrible idea? Are there any
specific laws or regulations in the US I would need to know about before
providing email to clients?

------
aroch
Yes, the setup:

Roundcube as my webmail client and Postbox (OSX) and K9 (Android) for clients.

Mail push (well, most like fake ActiveSync) with zpush

IMAP and POP3 access using Dovevot, with SSL

SMTP using Postfix, with STARTLS

CalDev/CardDev with Radicale for contacts and callendars

Postgrey/DSPAM/strict DKIM enforcement for anti-spam

Everything mail related is on encrypted storage.

I run my mailserver on a VPS hosted with Leaseweb (Viginia) currently.

IS it worth it? Maybe, it was a fun (and frustrating) experience getting it up
and running by hand but I'm pretty happy with it. Unlimited email addresses
for my 6 domains and some "geek cred"

~~~
middleclick
Thanks! Noted. More than the geek cred, I want to do it so that I have control
over my email.

------
kazinator
I use DynDNS for my custom domain, with MX and SPF records for mail.

The server is a Debian box under my desk right here. The IP address is just a
cable telco provided one. It's not static, but doesn't change frequently.

I use Exim for the MTA, with a very customized anti-spam setup that I still
tweak from time to time.

For sending SMTP, I forward to the telco's SMTP server, and my SPF record
delegates to them.

Worth the hassle? Very much so.

~~~
kazinator
Also, I allow external IMAP access, and have a special port for authenticated
SMTP (not 25). This lets me use a mobile mail client application on my Android
phone. Like aroch's setup: the K9 client on Android, RoundCube webmail.

------
kfullert
Yes, I use Symbiosis from Bytemark and run it on one of their BigV machines -
Symbiosis wraps exim and dovecot for one of the easiest to manage virtual mail
systems I've ever run - all the Symbiosis "wrappers" around the various
products are all open source as well.

~~~
tdobson
thanks for the plug Kevin! :D

------
mben
Yes, iRedMail ([http://www.iredmail.org/](http://www.iredmail.org/)) on
Digital Ocean. The $10/mo VM is enough for a low traffic mail server.

------
tobylane
I don't run one. I would like to know if Arstechnica's guide on how to run one
is any good?

